
Reddit admin /u/spez is accused of allowing promotion of violence and hate - creamyhorror
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/827zqc/in_response_to_recent_reports_about_the_integrity/
======
IntronExon
That first thread is a train wreck; here is a guy who has no idea what real
accountability looks like. It’s kind of amusing when you consider Reddit’s
broader ambitions, because someone like Spez is going to be first on the
chopping block. At the very least, they need to hire someone who understands
the first thing about PR and customer relations, just to staunch the bleeding.

When you’re confronted with evidence that your site hosts material including
animal torture and dead babies, the correct response is to demonstrate your
humanity, not your total lack thereof.

